# Who is Right Is Roy Hibbert 7-2 270 or 6-11 and rail thin?



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

June 18: Rumors have become reality on the Roy Hibbert front: The 7-2, 270-pound rising junior from Georgetown prep will wear Hoya blue and gray in college as well. He committed to coach Craig Esherick's program on Tuesday afternoon. Hibbert averaged nine points, eight rebounds and seven assists this past winter after missing the first 12 games with a broken left foot. He's out again right now, actually, having broken the same bone last week during a summer league game. He's expected to miss three to four weeks with the injury. Hibbert has been a Georgetown lean quite some time. Prep coach Dwayne Bryant played point for the Hoyas from 1986 to '90. "He has good range to 10 to 15 feet," Bryant said, "and his post moves are phenomenal. But the biggest thing he needs to work on is physical strength. He's got to work on his upper body and on his legs so he can get more bounce in his game." Hibbert's still very early in his development: He doesn't turn 16 until December. He's also the third high-profile Class of 2004 prospect to commit in recent weeks. Guards DeMarcus Nelson and JamesOn Curry pledged to Duke and Carolina, respectively.


BUt I have reports that he is only 6-11 and rail thin


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> June 18: Rumors have become reality on the Roy Hibbert front: The 7-2, 270-pound rising junior from Georgetown prep will wear Hoya blue and gray in college as well. He committed to coach Craig Esherick's program on Tuesday afternoon. Hibbert averaged nine points, eight rebounds and seven assists this past winter after missing the first 12 games with a broken left foot. He's out again right now, actually, having broken the same bone last week during a summer league game. He's expected to miss three to four weeks with the injury. Hibbert has been a Georgetown lean quite some time. Prep coach Dwayne Bryant played point for the Hoyas from 1986 to '90. "He has good range to 10 to 15 feet," Bryant said, "and his post moves are phenomenal. But the biggest thing he needs to work on is physical strength. He's got to work on his upper body and on his legs so he can get more bounce in his game." Hibbert's still very early in his development: He doesn't turn 16 until December. He's also the third high-profile Class of 2004 prospect to commit in recent weeks. Guards DeMarcus Nelson and JamesOn Curry pledged to Duke and Carolina, respectively.
> 
> 
> BUt I have reports that he is only 6-11 and rail thin


This looks like an article. If it is, please only quote a line or two, and then set up a link for the rest of the article. It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.basketballamerica.com/show_article.html?article_id=695

Scroll down to June 18


----------

